

The Linux Kernel Explained (1999) - luu
http://www.tldp.org/LDP/tlk/tlk-toc.html

======
drivers99
It says it's based on 2.0.33, copyright 1996-1999. I wonder how accurate it
still is.

~~~
userbinator
Much of the kernel has changed but a lot of the info on PC hardware is still
pretty accurate; e.g. the description of PCI still applies even to PCI-E which
is largely backwards-compatible at the software level despite being completely
different hardware-wise. (Minor error I noticed in the PCI section: no
8080-based system had ISA, that and the fixed I/O port assignments started
with the 8088 in the IBM PC; or more precisely the 286-based PC/AT.)

------
na85
Clicking on [1] was a fun nostalgia trip. ISA slots, a blast from the past.

[1]
[http://www.tldp.org/LDP/tlk/basics/hw.html](http://www.tldp.org/LDP/tlk/basics/hw.html)

------
BorisMelnik
my favorite part about this is the "show frames" version of the page. now
thats what made this a real 1999 read for me.

edit: from a UX perspective having the frames enabled was actually quite nice.
I am sure there are tons of new ways to do this these days with AJAX / JS /
CSS but not too shabby.

~~~
userbinator
I agree the frames are quite nice; they're also the simplest way to get this
functionality, and doing it any other way would probably entail far more work
and complexity with an end-result that isn't as portable (e.g. no JS, text-
mode browser, etc.)

The content:styling ratio is also a lot higher, and IMHO that's a good thing
for this type of content.

------
navneethg
Is there an updated version of this?

------
mschuster91
I would kill for a PDF version.

~~~
adamnemecek
[http://cmp.felk.cvut.cz/~pisa/linux/tlk-0.8-3.pdf](http://cmp.felk.cvut.cz/~pisa/linux/tlk-0.8-3.pdf)

~~~
BorisMelnik
you just backed him into a corner based on the threat made!

~~~
TuringTest
He can kill time now by reading it.

------
cowbell
nice read

~~~
cowbell
Wow. Nice downvote there. Good job guy. I can't comment on a post I want to
read later. Thanks for that.

~~~
corysama
The HN community takes a rather strict approach when moderating comments that
contribute noise to the conversation. "Nice article!" comments are routinely
downvoted. As is sarcasm, witticisms, memes, references and other styles of
comments that occur frequently but do not contribute to the discussion. It's a
knowingly doomed attempt to hold back the flood of noise that covers Reddit.

So, yes you are able to make an empty comment as a bookmark for yourself that
is visible to everyone. But, you should expect it to be downvoted to
invisibility.

~~~
fineline
Thanks, I actually didn't know about sarcasm and wit being frowned upon (is it
documented somewhere) - this helps explain why an earlier comment of mine[0]
which I considered a valid counterpoint to the parent was downvoted.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7351540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7351540)

